# Die Brems macht misch feddisch



## steviewonder (24. November 2006)

Moin zusammen,

kennt das ausser mir noch jemand dass die HS-33 einfach
nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist??
Schnell verstellt wenn man mal schräg aufkommt, quietscht 
als würde es ums Leben gehen und 100% greifen will sie auch nicht 
Fest angezogen ist sie allemal, die Felge ist auch geflext, ich weiss nimer weiter.

Wieso gibt es nur so wenige Rahmen mit Disc???
Ich kenn nur das Monty 221 und das Koxx Monsterboy von 20" Bikes.
Kennt jemand noch weitere?

Hüpfende Grüsse, stevie


----------



## jem23 (24. November 2006)

also das middem quietschen is glaub ich ganz normal, manche trauen ihrer bremse nich wenn se NICH quietscht  
das middem verstellen oder auch die einstellungseigenschaften allgemein verbessern sich evtl mit anderen halteschellen, die von echo zB.. 
kp probiers ma aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. November 2006)

das quitschen ist total normal bei einer magura mit flexung (da ist meine wohl die ausnahme). Also zu thema verrutschen, vll. mal richtig männer mäßig festziehen, nicht wie sone mutti, die schrauben kann man austauschen wenn sie rund sind


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. November 2006)

Is halt veraltete Technik!


----------



## jockie (24. November 2006)

Rau die Plastikringe außen ein wenig mit Schmirgelpapier an, das schränkt die Verdrehfreudigkeit schonmal um einiges ein...und mit BrakeBooster verdrehen sie sich meiner Meinung nach auch weniger.


----------



## dane08 (24. November 2006)

vertippt


----------



## dane08 (24. November 2006)

sollte ma ne neue hydraulische felgenbremse geben


----------



## Scr4t (24. November 2006)

bezüglich des verstellens der kolben beim schiefen aufkommen oder sowas...

einfach in der apotheke "Pflaster-TAPE" kaufen und einmal um den schwarzen RIng kleben... danach verstellt sie sich nie wieder, solange es angezogen ist.

Und ich würde die schrauben nicht mit aller gewalt anziehen, ist sicherlich nicht so gesund für das gewinde im rahmen und die kolben.

ride on


----------



## BraVe´ (24. November 2006)

Hey... Ich hab zum teil auch echt probleme mit meiner hs33...

einmal war des so... wenn ich rechts gut reingetreten hab hats angefangen zu quitschen    



Mfg


----------



## robs (24. November 2006)

BraVe´ schrieb:


> Hey... Ich hab zum teil auch echt probleme mit meiner hs33...
> 
> einmal war des so... wenn ich rechts gut reingetreten hab hats angefangen zu quitschen
> 
> ...



Dann ist dein HR nicht gut eingespeicht, bzw. links evtl. radial?


----------



## isah (24. November 2006)

viele machen den fehler das die kolben einfach zu dicht an der felge sind, da gibts keinen grund.. dann ist der druckpunkt eben naeher am lenker, was nur positiv ist. einmal bringt man mehr kraft auf, und dann verkrampft die hand nicht so schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. November 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das quitschen ist total normal bei einer magura mit flexung (da ist meine wohl die ausnahme). Also zu thema verrutschen, vll. mal richtig männer mäßig festziehen, nicht wie sone mutti, die schrauben kann man austauschen wenn sie rund sind



Solche Leute wie du wundern sich dann wieso die Kolben nach ner Zeit nicht mehr richtig ein und ausfahren weil sie sie durch zu festes Anziehn zusammengedrückt haben


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (24. November 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> sollte ma ne neue hydraulische felgenbremse geben




kauf dir ne wendler... oder jetz genannt star bike........... gibts bei ebay für lau!!
wenn du denkst das du mit anderen hydros besser fährst!?
ist alles ne einstellungssachen!! magis sind schon ganz gut. sind halt nur manchmal nervig wenns ums einstellen geht.


----------



## Monty rules (24. November 2006)

Also meine HS33 bremste auch bis vor einer woche nicht! ich konnte den bremsgriff bis zum Lankergriff zeihen und ich kam mit trampeln vorwärts! ich ahb meine entlüffet originalmagura öl rein und bums ging sie wieder einigermasen, dann hab ich die bremskolben näher dran getan, neue bemsbeläge ( die waren echt schon schwer runtergefahren) und bums da gings sie wieder wie neu!

mfg mini


----------



## Monty rules (24. November 2006)

hehe und das quietschen? bei mir ist es normal weil ich bitumen drauf habe! und wenn es nicht quietscht dann denk ich die bremse zeiht nicht!

mfg Mini


----------



## steviewonder (25. November 2006)

Hm,

werd mal den einen oder anderen gebräuchlichn Tip ausprobieren.
Allerdings wunderts mich, da die letzte keinerlei Probs machte.
Aber was soll's...rock on 

Was ist mit den Disc Rahmen??
Kennt da sonst keiner einen??  

Gut's Nächtle.


----------



## jockie (26. November 2006)

steviewonder schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> werd mal den einen oder anderen gebräuchlichn Tip ausprobieren.
> Allerdings wunderts mich, da die letzte keinerlei Probs machte.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (26. November 2006)

Hi StevieWonder

ich verstehe dich absolut, dass du die Schautze voll hast, von dem Magura-Kack - mir gehts genauso.

Ständig sind die Hebel undicht und ich kann täglich entlüften. Ich habe mittlerweile 4 hebel hier liegen die undicht sind.

Darum wechsel ich jetzt mal auf V-Brakes hinten, weil ich auch keine Discaufnahme hinten hab. Mal schauen wies dann damit aussieht.

Also "i just call to say i love you"

MFG


----------



## steviewonder (26. November 2006)

Danke für die Pics,

es gibt also doch noch einen Hoffnungsschimmer


----------



## crazy_activist (26. Dezember 2006)

also quitschen tut meine HS 33 schon gewaltig, allerdings nur hinten, vorne macht sie gar kein Ton. Ansonsten hab ich kein Problem mit den beiden, kein auslaufen, etc...

Gruß  Franky


----------



## crazy_activist (14. Januar 2007)

Hehe, jetzt muss ich doch eine schlechte Kritiik noch anbringen.
Bei meiner hinteren HS 33 geht der rechte Bremssattel (ansicht von hinten ) nicht mehr ganz zurück. Ist ein Spalt von ca 1-2 mm.
Was kann ich tun?

Gruß  Franky


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Januar 2007)

ich würd das ganze als erstes mal sauber machen und kontrollieren, ob der kolben nich vielleicht zu fest geklemmt ist.


----------



## Bike Lane (14. Januar 2007)

was kann ich zu diesem thread nur sagen, außer lol. ihr kapiert aber auch gar nichts, oder? stellt die bremse doch einfach mal richtig ein, dann ist eine magura genauso gut, oder schlecht wie jede andere bremse auch. aber wenn ihr meint mit v-brake oder disc geht es besser, wenn man von nichts eine ahnung hat, dann lasst euch überraschen.


----------



## atom-dragon (14. Januar 2007)

Wer lust hat die mindestens jede Woch neu einzustellen, der soll sie Benutzen!
Das ist sie besser!
Leute die sich ne Disc leisten können, einen passenden Rahmen haben, und etwas smother fahren können die sollen sich ne Disc hollen!
Und leute die kein Geld haben und ne sorglos Bremse haben wollen hollen sich ne V-Brake!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Januar 2007)

hey hey hey,jetzt keine armuts unterstellung.es gibt leute,wie mich,die mit ner hs 33 sehr gut klar kommen,und andere,die sie von vorne herein anzeifeln,und dann direkt bei einmaligem durchrutschen abmontiern.
jedem das sein,N8


----------



## Eisbein (15. Januar 2007)

[img=http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/7987/image00024xt2.th.jpg]

hier mal eine lösung für alle die ne magura auf cantis fahren. ist jetzt nicht neu aber bomben druckpunkt


----------



## robs (15. Januar 2007)

Das ist ein ganz normaler Evo-Adapter mit 0815 V-Brakebooster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> [img=http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/7987/image00024xt2.th.jpg]
> 
> hier mal eine lÃ¶sung fÃ¼r alle die ne magura auf cantis fahren. ist jetzt nicht neu aber bomben druckpunkt





robs schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz normaler Evo-Adapter mit 0815 V-Brakebooster...


----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2007)

ja ich sach ja das es nichts besinderes ist. aber der brake booster kann nicht irgent ein0815Teil sein. denn 1. leicht 2. sau steif, da bewegt sich nichts mehr. neben bei er ist von pure power.


----------

